# Anyone running crazy offsets or staggered fitment on their cruze?



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking for info on wheel fitment! Im looking for a stance fitment without all the camber ****. Wondering what offsets and tire sizes work the best with little to no rubbing. I want to stay with an 18" wheel but possibly an 8" wide in the front and 9" wide in the rear. Hoping someone has done something like this! Post up pics and specs of your fitment. Ps im only going for wheels in my bolt pattern, no spacers for this guy! Thanks in advance!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you going to roll your wheel wells ?

I don't have to.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I dont really want to roll my wheel wells. Will probably just go with stretched tires.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I know the one kid that's bagged is rocking a 10 inch rear wheel so I'm aiming for 9.5 once I pay off my coils.


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

When I researched the forum to decide on mine iirc you could go 10+ on the rear before touch suspension parts car into play. Up front front was 8.5. Of Course the offset plays a role. I was able to fit thise with no issue and no poke out past the fender. 19x9.5 rear +32
19x8.5 front +38. 235/40/19 squared so the rear has a little stretch, but nothing aggressive. Even after lowering on eibachs a month ago - no issues.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9666

This was the thread that helped me most. If the link is busted- seach 18x8.5j



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks rodney5! Much appreciated!


----------

